# Making your own music (via DAW)



## MurrayTX (Nov 4, 2011)

Digital Audio Workstation software keeps getting better and cheaper, typically coming packaged with many loop and sound samples. With that in mind, has anyone here played with the more dark ambiance and creepy sound packs to make a custom soundtrack?

Here is one of the packs I am thinking of: (included to give you a better idea in case you aren't familiar) http://www.sonycreativesoftware.com/whiterabbitasylum

I respect what many of the haunt music producers sell, but am thinking that yard haunts would do better with more personalized tracks.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I've done a bit with Audacity. Never tried DAW, though.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I listened to the samples of some of the songs/loops they have on their site for the White Rabbit pack and the samples seemed a bit more techno than haunting. Of course, musical preferences are very much a matter of personal taste, and having the option to create your own personalized soundtracks adds a whole new level of fun to haunting. It's definitely a plus to have access to royalty-free music to play with.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:This has always been one of my favs and it is very techno...but I hear it is rearing it's "ugly" head again...for me...techno always has a place in a haunt, be it a loud, strobe lit asylum scene, or a trail through the woods...though I do love the classics too...




Each to his own, make your own blend or buy the standards....whatever gets your Halloween beat going....do it....


----------



## MurrayTX (Nov 4, 2011)

We purchase the uber-PC in a few weeks (spouse is undecided on specs for her autocad while I bring up the pesky issue of reminding her that credit cards eventually require repayment) and then I will start experimenting with a beginner DAW... Sony Music Studio 9 and some sound packs. Am thinking of trying creepy sounds with an urban beat... ala Tales from the Hood. May be amazing. May be awful. Likely will be amazingly awful. But is worth a shot. B-)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Go for it, Murray! I've started adding music I've written to slideshows and it's nice not having to deal with copyright issues (other than my own:jol. It's just another facet of the creative process that can be very rewarding.


----------



## MurrayTX (Nov 4, 2011)

As an update to my experiments in audio production, let me introduce the newest member of my "Haunt / I have no kids and I collect hobbies / One day my credit cards may commit suicide due to exhaustion" family. The NI Maschine MK2. Electronic gear whores may need some time alone to appreciate this thing of beauty. No, my plan is not to frighten adults with crappy techno (or worse, reggaeton), but to use this thing's sampler and sequencer abilities to make custom room soundtracks. I also will dabble with the wobbles in dubstep to try to make a different sort of haunt music. We are all accustomed with rock, organ, symphonic, and rockabilly haunt music. I haven't heard dubstep elements in haunt music even though it is increasingly common in movies. Give me a month before I post my trials here. I have a pesky vacation coming up, interrupting my DAW playtime.

http://www.native-instruments.com/en/maschine-groove-production/


----------

